# Starting a website



## SolaSaint (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I am considering starting my own web page, but I know nothing about doing this. Is it difficult and does it cost? Thanks

Rick


----------



## Andres (Nov 20, 2009)

depends on what type of webpage you want to start. What you will have to pay for is 1) the fee to buy a domain name and 2) fee for someone to put it together, unless you know how to do all that. 
If you just want to share some of your thoughts, etc, I would recommend a blog. Lots of people here on PB have them and I know Blogger is completely free.


----------



## Jake (Nov 20, 2009)

It depends on what you want from a website. If you want a place to post new content that is primarily sorted by age, you may want to start a blog. A good free site to make a blog is wordpress.com. Wordpress is nice in particular because you start free with a URL like yournamehere.wordpress.com/ but you can buy a dot com or the like later if you like.

If you want to make a "regular website," the easiest way would probably be something with a WYSIWYG site creator. If this is what you are interested in, I can give you advice toward this.


----------



## Raj (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Rick
If you just want to experience it, then try this one: *Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting *
It is free of cost, you can have all (a webpage, blog, photos, vedio, guestbook, forum etc) what you want but with some limits.

I believe you can do it yourself. Enjoy!

For example: www.milapindia.webs.com


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys,

You all now have confirmed my ignorance of the internet. I don't even know what a blog is. I've heard of them but just thought it to be a web site. I prefer not to spend anything so a blog is where I would wish to start. Jake thanks for the link to wordpress, Is this the only way to blog? Is there a Christian blog site--again I'm probably showing my ignorance, maybe you could direct me to a fellow PBers blog. Thanks

Rick

-----Added 11/20/2009 at 10:10:54 EST-----

Thanks Raj,

Are you familiar with Dr. Johnson Philip in India?


----------



## Raj (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome brother. No I'm not. Could you please say something about Dr. Johnson's place, state, and ministry name?


----------



## Knight (Nov 20, 2009)

SolaSaint said:


> I'm probably showing my ignorance, maybe you could direct me to a fellow PBers blog.



Many Christian bloggers use blogger.com, as I do. If you listen to James White, he allows Turretinfan and James Swan to post material from their respective blogs on his website. Steve Hays et. al. at Triablogue have a good blog. Some friends of mine use the same website.

Wordpress is good as well, though.


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2009)

Prices range from free to fairly expensive; If you want to sell something and take credit cards you'll probably need to contract that out. 

I've done a few websites, you can do powerpoint slides and save them as web pages, you can download Seamonkey and use the composer on that to design we pages if you want to do real HTML coding; some of the cheaper hosting sites offer drag and drop construction of a page, there is good dedicated software you can buy.

Most Internet Service Providers will give you a free page without an option for a fancy name; that can be a good way to start playing with setting up a page.


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 21, 2009)

Many Christian bloggers use blogger.com, as I do. If you listen to James White, he allows Turretinfan and James Swan to post material from their respective blogs on his website. Steve Hays et. al. at Triablogue have a good blog. Some friends of mine use the same website.

Wordpress is good as well, though.[/QUOTE]

Ryan, this is a big help.


----------

